# a great look back on Terry Ragsdale...



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

here's Terry and his 4 wheeler bow he used to score his perfect score at vegas


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

*Nice Find!*

Sure would be nice to see him shooting again....


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

that guy is cool...arms like Popeye and bow weighs as much as a boat anchor


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*I think it was a PSE pacer......*

2 wide wheels, no cable guard, not cut past center and slow!!!! It is not the bow, it is the archer. When will people get that in their heads!!!! That bow Terry was shooting went about 125-130 FPs and he did not know it. Why? there was no chronos, no KE, just good ol fashioned common sense and sharp eyes and basic bow tuning and a Fantastic Form!!!!!!! Get with it archers the bow will NEVER make up for poor form!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*yeah but*

in Cohbo Hall he shot a perfect score with the info I already gave you...2 wheel bow. He shot other prefect scores also with other bows. The pacer was a 2 wheel bow...he shot it in '73.


----------

